# manufacturers seconds



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i have found the savinelli seconds and am very interested in them, but i have heard that other manufacturers also sale seconds such as petersons. unfortunately i am having no luck in locating these for sale online. 
any help would be great!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I have no idea what makes a Peterson an Irish Second since they have such a range in finishes and sometimes poor quality. I have one I picked up on Ebay. The Pipe Room used to have them listed but they were all sold out and to my knowledge they never restocked them. That was 3 years ago. Never seen any others.


----------



## michwen (Oct 9, 2008)

I read somewhere that Tinderbox is Petersons seconds. Maybee u can search for it?



cp478 said:


> i have found the savinelli seconds and am very interested in them, but i have heard that other manufacturers also sale seconds such as petersons. unfortunately i am having no luck in locating these for sale online.
> any help would be great!


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

hi cp478 here is a link that tells some manufactures seconds line check it out tell me what you think

www.pipes.org/articles/seconds.html


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

nate560 said:


> hi cp478 here is a link that tells some manufactures seconds line check it out tell me what you think
> 
> www.pipes.org/articles/seconds.html


http://www.pipes.org/Articles/Seconds.html Try this link. The other one didn't work for me. And I hope Tinderbox isn't Peterson seconds. The two Tinderbox I have are basically junk.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

Tinderbox has sold many manufacturer's 2nds under many different names. i'm pretty sure Peterson sells their 2nds under the Shamrock model, but i'm not 100% on that one. personally i'd go for a higher grade estate pipe than a new 2nd, but we all have our preferences & they're all allowed to be different. i do have a couple Royal Danish pipes (Stanwell 2nds) that i can't find what, if anything, makes them a 2nd. i've heard good things about Guildhall, Everyman, Argyll.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

"Most" no-names are 2nd's of some type. A careful study of the pipe by a keen eye can tell you who's.


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

I have a Mountbatten which is a Charattan 2nd. You can see a few fills here and there. It is decent and is my work pipe. I also have a Savinelli 2nd. It started off as an Autograph but had flaws and ended up with a rusticated finish. I don't recall the name. This is another work pipe I smoke in my work truck. 


Joe


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

For Peterson's look under K briar....they are seconds and usually have an area that is unusually rusticated... seconds have no bearing in their smoke-ability ...only in asthetics...I have one and its a great smoker.


----------

